# Lulled into a false sense of security by my V



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Scooby is 11 mths tomorrow and up until now has been great we've had none of the other vizsla traits that I've read about, no chewing things, no nicking socks etc, no suprise attacks on feet, wanting to sit on your knee etc, I used to read other peoples posts and think what a star we'd got but at the same time think he wasn't like a 'true' V. 
Oh my, wot a transformation in him, if it's on the floor now he'll nick it and more than likely eat it, if we're sat on the sofa he's either trying to climb up and sit on your knee and when he realises he's not going to win that he's after your feet ! and if you move them so he can't get them he howls (that bit is quite funny cause he prefers my hubby's feet), then tonight I'd just got out of the bath when he came running upstairs with my slipper in his mouth I thought 'ah bless him' till I saw what remained of it, which wasn't alot.

I assume things will only get worse ???

He is so cute though its hard not to strangle him when I'm sat with cold feet !!!!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine is showing the same traits at 8 months!! He has just started wrecking my slippers and chewed up trainer yesterday which will cost me. Can anyone suggest any ways of stopping this. I've just started leaving his crate open and would hate to start having to close it again when i go out!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We basically try and Vizsla proof the apartment as best we can :
If there is something we wouldn't want Kian getting at, it's just simply put away.
We alos have lots of toys for him which seems to keep him busy most times.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Crazy he's got lots of toys and always had but has just decided to be naughty, i can see the logic in putting things away but personally I think its the same as having kids they need to learn what not to touch and with having 2 young boys toys are often out but funnily enough he's never touched their stuff.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Totally agree with you Scooby.
But for now we hide our shoes and other stuff we don't want him to take.
When we feel he is getting a little more responsive to our training that is when we bring articles out and leave them in place.
He was getting good at the "OFF" and "LEAVE IT" commands but lately it's as if he just doesn't want to listen to us. :-\ oh well, back to square one I guess


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah adolescence, how I love this stage in pup's life. Just hang in there. This stage also passes. Just hide your stuff, keep everything you can out of reach and give him other things he likes instead, like bones, toys, etc.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

well I suppose its a tidier house from now on  hubby always moaned that I left my slippers everywhere :-[ lets hope it passes real soon  Cheers folks


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm terrified that Charlie will do the same thing when he's that age. We work diligently to ensure he knows what's his and not his (he tears up his toys, but hasn't even tried to chew anything else yet). For a four month old puppy he does an incredible job learning and understanding. He knows that he needs to sit and 'ask' to either go up the stairs or come to our laps and for the most part doesn't whine when he doesn't get his way.

I think we've only had a few accidents when trying to housebreak (he now tells us when he's ready, which is fantastic!). My hope is to just continue the positive reinforcements with his training and from the sound of it, I won't stop until he's past a year!

Anyone out there NOT have the issue of a relapsed puppy just shy of a year? Did you do anything to prevent it?

He is, however, exactly as described by books and vizsla owners!!! Very high energy (which we love!), but loyal to a fault. Best dog we could have asked for!!!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't wish to worry you aaclonts but you've just described Scooby except we were very lucky with the toilet he's never once had an accident in the house, but keep up the positive work I find Scooby is just like the kids when they were toddlers he knows he shouldn't be doing it and can tell by the tone of my voice when he's in bother, : 

I'm off to the pet shop to get him even more toys(hoping he might be bored of the old ones)

Anyone know at what age they get out of this stage ? Please don't say never :'(


----------

